# page d'accueil Safari impossible à régler



## papidoulyon (28 Août 2008)

Lorsque je lance Safari sur mon Mac (OS X 10.4), il ouvre systématiquement le portail DartyBox. La modification des préférences dans l'onglet «*général*»*est inopérante. J'ai essayé de supprimer le fichier com.apple.safari.plist afin d'en créer un nouveau, mais l'ancien fichier se récrée automatiquement et je retrouve le portail DartyBox comme page d'accueil.	

	Je n'avais pas ce problème avant d'avoir la DartyBox. Je pouvais sans difficulté choisir ma page d'accueil. Comment résoudre ce problème ? Merci de votre aide


----------



## pascalformac (28 Août 2008)

bonjour 
très simple
safari fermé

tu vires la preference de safari de ta session
maison /bibliotheque/preferences/com.apple.safari.plist


----------



## papidoulyon (31 Août 2008)

J'ai déjà essayé de supprimer le fichier plist des préférences Safari. Mais rien à faire. Je retrouve toujours la page d'accueil DartyBox, qui est d'ailleurs celle d'AOL. Je n'y comprends rien.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (31 Août 2008)

papidoulyon a dit:


> J'ai déjà essayé de supprimer le fichier plist des préférences Safari. Mais rien à faire. Je retrouve toujours la page d'accueil DartyBox, qui est d'ailleurs celle d'AOL. Je n'y comprends rien.


Bonjour,
Et en faisant autrement : tu vas d'abord sur la page que tu veux comme page d'accueil. Et dans "Safari.../Préférences/Général" tu cliques sur "Utiliser la page active".
Est-ce que, déjà, l'url de la page choisie s'inscrit bien dans la petite fenêtre ?


----------



## pascalformac (31 Août 2008)

on va passer à plus fouillé
-
1- tester sur une autre compte ( autre session)

alors?

2- si ca passe pas  faire ca
*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables 
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche

* Avoir son OS à jour

*réparation des autorisations via utilitaire disque ou autre outil  (genre Onyx) : maintenance à faire à chaque mise à jour Apple ( ou install d'une application avec installateur)

*réparation verificaton du volume
 ( via utiltaire disque du support)

*verification du fonctionnement de l'appli à probleme sur un autre compte- autre session 2
( session 1 fermée)
Au besoin créer une session test et la garder car ca reservira toujours

*nettoyage-maintenance : voir l'outil Onyx qui fait ca très bien 
lire l'aide avant de cocher des options
http://www.titanium.free.fr/pgs/french.html

* téléchargement et installation de la combo update de l'OS 
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/downloads/
celle correspondant à l' OS et au type de processeur (PPC ou macintel) regroupe en un seul fichier  toutes les mises à jour.
Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis


----------



## papidoulyon (1 Septembre 2008)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Et en faisant autrement : tu vas d'abord sur la page que tu veux comme page d'accueil. Et dans "Safari.../Préférences/Général" tu cliques sur "Utiliser la page active".
> Est-ce que, déjà, l'url de la page choisie s'inscrit bien dans la petite fenêtre ?


OUi, j'ai déjà essayé de choisir ma page d'accueil avec la méthode que tu indiques. Mais sans résultat...


----------



## papidoulyon (1 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> on va passer à plus fouillé
> -
> 1- tester sur une autre compte ( autre session)
> 
> ...


J'utilise Onyx régulièrement. J'ai aussi utilisé l'utilitaire de disque, autorisations et réparations. J'ai rechargé la dernière version de Safari sur le site APPLE (je suis sur Tiger). Pas de changement. Mais j'ai remarqué cela : quand je change ma page d'accueil et que je relance Safari sans le fermer, il s'ouvre bien sur la page choisie. En revanche, si je ferme Safari, quand je l'ouvre à nouveau, je retrouve le portail dartyBox/AOL.
J'ai aussi ouvert un autre compte comme tu l'indiquais, et là, surprise, je n'ai aucune difficulté pour changer ma page d'accueil...
Qu'en penses-tu ? Merci beaucoup pour ton aide.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Septembre 2008)

donc c'est la session
nettoyer les fichiers safari
deplacer  les caches safari ( de session)
et eventuellement la plist une 2 è fois


----------



## papidoulyon (1 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> donc c'est la session
> nettoyer les fichiers safari
> deplacer  les caches safari ( de session)
> et eventuellement la plist une 2 è fois


Désolé, mais je ne comprends pas bien ce qu'il faut que je fasse avec les caches safari. Je suis encore bien novice avec OS X.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Septembre 2008)

tu les déplaces ( tu les sors , par exemple sur le bureau )

des  fichiers de fonctionnement  ( bibliotheque)  pas à leur place ne  servent pas
comme OSX ne les voit pas ( à leur place)  du coup OSX en recrée des neufs ( de divers types)

c'est une des bases de reparation mac

mettre des " peces detachées neuves" : et en plus mac le fait tout seul 
( à condition d'avoir enlevé les pieces à remplacer bien entendu)

et je dis déplacer , pas jeter 
( dans 99% des cas ce sera jeté mais après verification)

et ceci est valable pour toutes les applis ou fonctions
avec des precautions pour certains  fichiers qui contiennent des données persos


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Septembre 2008)

Bah ! Il doit y avoir un demon ou un plug-in en lien avec la Dartybox qui dirige automatiquement Safari sur la page au lancement.

Ça fait pareil avec Camino ou Firefox ? A essayer.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Septembre 2008)

et sur une autre session?


----------



## r3sy3k (9 Novembre 2008)

Problème résolu ou pas.????


----------



## figol (11 Novembre 2008)

C'est vrai que c'est très irritant de ne pouvoir changer cette §ù$ç& de page Darty!

Je crois tenir la solution au problème:

j'ai trouvé dans le dossier des préférences un fichier nommé :

com.apple.Safari.D448F530-EF4E-5FAB-9B0A-F151145FA2F6.plist

en l'ouvrant avec Textedit on trouve:

bplist00ÒXHomePage_NewWindowBehavior_http://www.dartybox.fr *CE

après avoir supprimé ou déplacé ce fichier, le problème semble résolu pour moi.

Bonne chance!


----------



## papidoulyon (18 Novembre 2008)

J'ai enfin résolu mon problème de Safari qui s'ouvrait obstinément sur la page d'accueil de la dartybox. Cela ressemble beaucoup à la solution de Figol. Dans le dossier maison/bibliothèque/preferences/byhost il y a un fichier nommé com.apple.safari(puis toute une série de codes).plist. Il suffit de déactiver ce fichier pour retrouver la disponibilité de sa page d'accueil. Moi je n'ai pas pu le faire avec Textedit. J'ai utilisé Prefsetter qu'on peut télécharger gratuitement sur le site d'Apple.
J'avais sollicité Darty à plusieurs reprises pour ce problème. Ils ont été incapables d'apporter la moindre solution, à moins qu'ils n'en aient pas eu la moindre envie.
Bonne chance à tous ceux qui auraient le même problème. :rateau:


----------



## Yoshitaka (2 Mai 2010)

Comme quoi même un problème posé 18 mois auparavant peut encore aider des gens !

Je viens de passer à DartyBox THD... et impossible de me débarrasser de la page Darty comme page d'accueil sur Safari !!! (Sur Firefox: aucun problème)

J'ai suivi scrupuleusement le conseil de Figol.
Dans Préférence, j'ai repéré un dossier byhost (merci papidoulyon !) Dedans se trouvait un fichier: com.apple.Safari.........
Je l'ai ouvert avec Textedit, l'adresse http de Darty s'y trouvait bien.
Direct poubelle 


Trop bien !!!!
Merci


----------



## macsb (25 Avril 2014)

plist veut dire "properties list", autrement dit "liste de propriétés"

Merci a vous.


----------



## Coudezef (27 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai le même problème hors darty, mais je ne peux modifier ma page d'accueil et plus étrange, je n'ai pas le fichier com.apple.Safari.plist, ni celui qui aurait une suite de chiffre en plus.
Est ce normal ?
Merci


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Septembre 2018)

Dix ans après ? 

Il y a des sujets qui remontent comme des obus de la Grande Guerre.


----------

